# I think I blew up my Rancilio Silvia



## Pragnesh (May 27, 2021)

So I brought a used Rancilio Silva and it was working fine. However, I found the pressure too high. So I opened it up to adjust and saw a ladybug on the boiler - like an idiot I try to remove it using a metal spoon (while the mains were on), the was a huge spark and the lights went off. Now my Rancilio Silvia doesn't turn on  . Does anyone know whether I can just replace the wires or is it case of replacing the whole boiler? Or is it just irreparable damage?


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd be thankful I'm not dead.

Is the plug fuse ok ?

oh and BTW , don't go out without an adult with you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pragnesh said:


> So I brought a used Rancilio Silva and it was working fine. However, I found the pressure too high. So I opened it up to adjust and saw a ladybug on the boiler - like an idiot I try to remove it using a metal spoon (while the mains were on), the was a huge spark and the lights went off. Now my Rancilio Silvia doesn't turn on  . Does anyone know whether I can just replace the wires or is it case of replacing the whole boiler? Or is it just irreparable damage?


 Basic rules for coffee machine maintenance:

- unplug the machine if you want to have a look inside;
- if you need to observe anything whilst the machine is open:
- - don't touch anything inside;
- if you do need to move something out of the way, like a hose, or something, or tap on a solenoid or valve, while the machine is on (if it could be off, then it should be off)
- use wooden utensils. Those, unlike a metal spoon, do no conduct electricity.
- make sure the machine is plugged into a RCD.

You should consider yourself lucky to be alive. I shouldn't be saying this, but please realise you almost got the Darwin Award. Please please please, unplug that machine, put the covers back on and send it off to someone who knows at least the basics. Given what you just did, I'd send the machine off to be checked over by a qualified technician.

Amazes me that people fail to realise that:
- electricity is lethal;
- metal conducts electricity.

im actually enraged. I'll stop writing.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

If you're not sure what you're doing then I'd send it off to be serviced. If you do know what you're doing and just had a "moment" then you'll need to start following all the circuits with a multimeter to work out what was damaged. You should be able to check continuity on all the circuits with it unplugged. The fuse in the plug is obviously the first place to start.

Good luck, and I hope you learn from this. I'm much more careful now having done something equally stupid with electricity in the past.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a pretty similar situation recently, which I'm embarrassed to admit as my field of engineering is electrical/electronic and am very aware of the risks and chose to have power switch dangling out the front of the machine (to make room for the spanner to turn on the OPV) and work on it live to adjust the OPV.

After my first adjustment of the OPV, the spanner pulled on the switch wires, the switch pulled back towards the machine and one of the switch connectors shorted to the stainless front panel. Big bang, dramatic sparks and myself extremely startled. This was at my girlfriends Georgian flat with very outdated electrics with no RCD. I opened the plug and found that the 13A fuse in the plug had blown, so I was EXTREMELY lucky as 13A was flowing through the case and I just got lucky that the fuse blew before I touched the case!!! 15 years of regularly having to do the odd modification in live panels for work and nearly got electrocuted doing this! 🙄😬

Anyway, check your fuse and make sure you turn it off for every adjustment. It took me about 10 tries to get mine down to 9bar from 12.5, it was a pita but worth it to be alive!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a Gaggia Classic before. Never, ever, I adjusted the OPV with the machine plugged in, let alone on! Yes, it was annoying, but every time before putting the spanners in, I unplugged the machine from the wall,, adjusted and then turned the machine back on.


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

Sheesh, happy to hear you're OK!!! You probably tripped the RCB for the house - did you turn that back on (sometimes it can trip just one circuit, check your house fuse box)? Also check the fuse in the plug, and it's fairly unlikely to have caused any serious damage but perhaps a wire somewhere burnt out?

More importantly, I would be surprised if the machine was SUPPOSED to be conducting live electricity through the boiler housing, so it sounds like you could have a more serious fault. I would DEFINITELY get it checked by an electrician for safety, and if you get it repaired somehow by yourself, wear thick rubber shoes when you next use it in case any other part of it is live...! Although don't do that, get it checked by someone who understands electricity!!


----------



## Pragnesh (May 27, 2021)

newdent said:


> I had a pretty similar situation recently, which I'm embarrassed to admit as my field of engineering is electrical/electronic and am very aware of the risks and chose to have power switch dangling out the front of the machine (to make room for the spanner to turn on the OPV) and work on it live to adjust the OPV.
> 
> After my first adjustment of the OPV, the spanner pulled on the switch wires, the switch pulled back towards the machine and one of the switch connectors shorted to the stainless front panel. Big bang, dramatic sparks and myself extremely startled. This was at my girlfriends Georgian flat with very outdated electrics with no RCD. I opened the plug and found that the 13A fuse in the plug had blown, so I was EXTREMELY lucky as 13A was flowing through the case and I just got lucky that the fuse blew before I touched the case!!! 15 years of regularly having to do the odd modification in live panels for work and nearly got electrocuted doing this! 🙄😬
> 
> Anyway, check your fuse and make sure you turn it off for every adjustment. It took me about 10 tries to get mine down to 9bar from 12.5, it was a pita but worth it to be alive!





bendraynor said:


> Sheesh, happy to hear you're OK!!! You probably tripped the RCB for the house - did you turn that back on (sometimes it can trip just one circuit, check your house fuse box)? Also check the fuse in the plug, and it's fairly unlikely to have caused any serious damage but perhaps a wire somewhere burnt out?
> 
> More importantly, I would be surprised if the machine was SUPPOSED to be conducting live electricity through the boiler housing, so it sounds like you could have a more serious fault. I would DEFINITELY get it checked by an electrician for safety, and if you get it repaired somehow by yourself, wear thick rubber shoes when you next use it in case any other part of it is live...! Although don't do that, get it checked by someone who understands electricity!!


 Thanks this is helpful and this is what I was thinking!

I will try to check these! Everything looks fine and the main of the house are all working fine - which makes me think there is an issue with the fuse/wire within in the machine. The boiler still looks fine.


----------



## Pragnesh (May 27, 2021)

newdent said:


> I had a pretty similar situation recently, which I'm embarrassed to admit as my field of engineering is electrical/electronic and am very aware of the risks and chose to have power switch dangling out the front of the machine (to make room for the spanner to turn on the OPV) and work on it live to adjust the OPV.
> 
> After my first adjustment of the OPV, the spanner pulled on the switch wires, the switch pulled back towards the machine and one of the switch connectors shorted to the stainless front panel. Big bang, dramatic sparks and myself extremely startled. This was at my girlfriends Georgian flat with very outdated electrics with no RCD. I opened the plug and found that the 13A fuse in the plug had blown, so I was EXTREMELY lucky as 13A was flowing through the case and I just got lucky that the fuse blew before I touched the case!!! 15 years of regularly having to do the odd modification in live panels for work and nearly got electrocuted doing this! 🙄😬
> 
> Anyway, check your fuse and make sure you turn it off for every adjustment. It took me about 10 tries to get mine down to 9bar from 12.5, it was a pita but worth it to be alive!


 This literally happen to me 'Ish' but my house mains are fine - it seems like the machine isn't though.


----------



## Pragnesh (May 27, 2021)

BenH said:


> If you're not sure what you're doing then I'd send it off to be serviced. If you do know what you're doing and just had a "moment" then you'll need to start following all the circuits with a multimeter to work out what was damaged. You should be able to check continuity on all the circuits with it unplugged. The fuse in the plug is obviously the first place to start.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope you learn from this. I'm much more careful now having done something equally stupid with electricity in the past.


 Thanks Ben! This is what I did. It turns out the fuse in the plug blew!!! So I took a fuse from my kettle and replaced it and now it works again!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pragnesh said:


> Thanks Ben! This is what I did. It turns out the fuse in the plug blew!!! So I took a fuse from my kettle and replaced it and now it works again!!


 My Dad used to do that...

When he needed the fuse in the Kettle one came out of something else and gradually he worked through the various appliances, until he purchased a fuse. He always kept the old fuses....god knows why, and mixed them up in a little electrical bits box with the good fuses...used to drive me nuts.....ah I miss him.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Pragnesh said:


> Thanks [Redacted]! This is what I did. It turns out the fuse in the plug blew!!! So I took a fuse from my kettle and replaced it and now it works again!!


 Glad you've got it working again.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pragnesh said:


> Thanks Ben! This is what I did. It turns out the fuse in the plug blew!!! So I took a fuse from my kettle and replaced it and now it works again!!


 Good job you got it sorted. Just take all the precautions next time. I knew a few people who unfortunately where not so lucky. 😔


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> My Dad used to do that...
> 
> When he needed the fuse in the Kettle one came out of something else and gradually he worked through the various appliances, until he purchased a fuse. He always kept the old fuses....god knows why, and mixed them up in a little electrical bits box with the good fuses...used to drive me nuts.....ah I miss him.


 I'm sorry about your dad 

For the duff fuses, just get a multimeter and check each for resistance (or continuity if your meter does that). if it shows infinite resistance, bin it!


----------

